# Crescent due anytime...SOON??? (new pics included)



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Crescent is due any time...but she is one of those lose ligs/has ligs, posty/not posty, acts like she is in labor/guess what...no labor! She is very 'open', and her udder is growing, but not full yet...don't know if she bags up right before or if she is one of 'those' who doesn't fill until after....

Here are some pics...anyone have a guess on when she will kid?? These were taken today....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe is a tease...babies when??? (pics included)*

she is a pretty doe....  and being stubborn.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe is a tease...babies when??? (pics included)*

Hmmm...due anytime? What day is she on?

Not really wide, but deep so I am thinking twins and in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Doe is a tease...babies when??? (pics included)*

Her 'wide' has seemed to drop over the last few days...yet another reason that I'm anticipating. I feel them, so I know they are in there...!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Doe is a tease...babies when??? (pics included)*

She doesn't have the hump yet.... here is a picture... notice the topline over the rump?? This is a doe in labor.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe is a tease...babies when??? (pics included)*

How is she doing today? Any sign that she's ready to get down to business??


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Doe is a tease...babies when??? (pics included)*

She is mushy around the tailhead this morning, I can barely feel ligs, but her udder isn't full. I e-mailed the person I got her from and asked about previous kidding history, but haven't heard anything from them yet. Going to have to go back and check dates...I thought I knew when she was due...but either I'm wrong, or she is going to have the longest gestation in history...!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe is a tease...babies when??? (pics included)*

It's always a guessing game as well as a learning experience when you have an experienced doe freshen for the first time with you.....they have a secret, and they know you will go nuts trying to guess! She knows what she's doing and she knows how stressed you are.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Updated Crescent pics...babies soon???*

Lost her mucus stream (yes, I said stream because it went from her rear to the ground!) three days ago. Hopefully soon. Should be on about day 145-150...pen bred so...? Yes, I've learned my lesson...no more pen breedings! I ALMOST think that she is going to go soon...the last pic looks like she has hollowed out a little...ligs mushy and udder is more firm...but who knows!

Updated pics..

















Is she getting the 'hump'???...or am I imagining it?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am having the exact same problem you are!! My doe is displaying exactly the same things your doe is (although no goo stream, just bits of goo)... And mine was also pen bred so :shrug: who knows when she's really due. The earliest date would have been Valentine's day... obviously THAT didn't happen... the ultrasound the breeder provided me with gave a window of 15 days... which means no good sleep from now until she kids! 

Is the "open"ness a sign she is getting close? My doe is definitely very open and I was wondering if that's like a human mom dilating... 

Anyway, I hope your Crescent and my Emily get down to business SOON, so we can both get a good night's rest... and have lots of fun with the little ones


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh boy....I'd have to say that Crescent has at least one more day to torture you! Her udder has filled very nicely asnd her tailhead has dropped...but she's not quite there, she's not posty yet and I foresee that udder doubling in size.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhhh, what a pretty Momma to be! Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Come on Crescent, but of course on your schedule, for healthy babies. 4hmamma, don't :hair: too much. :wink:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

She is trying to teach you patience! I hope she has her babies soon (already?) and everyone is healthy and happy!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like she's coming along really well :]


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Come on does!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds great, can't wait for the pics!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay...I think she is fat with a curved spine, uterine tumor and a vaginal infection. That would explain it right??

Thought she in labor this morning, and ran out to the barn after I heard yelling on the baby monitor...
Bonnie gave me a doeling, but still no Crescent babies. Will post Bonnie baby pics on another thread. I give up on the FAT girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: Come on Crescent!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Today?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothin'.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is definately gonna have you bald isn't she? Well, at least Bonnie's little surprise will keep you busy til Crescent decides to show you what she's hiding!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Do I dare hope?? Of course...I'm supposed to go to a soccer tournament tomorrow - of course she is waiting for that!

Yesterday...









Tonight...still not quite full (I don't think...?)









How does she look so far for a 3rd freshener?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, there is a difference! Even I can tell! It looks like progress to me


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Taken about noon. She is up and down, ligs totally gone, passed more goo (of course she did this a week or so ago too....)


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

She is just waiting on you to leave


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Does it make me a bad mom to miss my son's soccer tournament, or a good goat owner???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Good goat mom.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Gonna skip the tournament and stay with the goat. What does that say when I choose a goat over my son!?! Feeling REALLY guilty cause I love to see him play, but as sure as I go, Crescent will have trouble. She has never kidded for me before, so I don't know what to expect. All I know is that IF she doesn't have these babies today, I'm gonna squeeze her til she pops 'em out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's OK to miss 1 tournament ...your son should understand ... don't feel guilty... Crescent ....needs her momma too... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

and...your son will play more tournaments! 
wheneve i miss school for the goats i tell my parents... "its life, death...or school?!" works... 
betcha she goes today or tonight


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...her udder is filled...AND very NICE TOO! It's gotta be today!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

if the tournement is sunday - I think you will be able to make it - cause them babies aren't holding on much longer!!!!


----------

